# I'm looking for a male rat!!!



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

so I've been looking for a male rat to be a cagemate to my rat Elvis....
I live on whidbey island oak harbor wa.
so if you are in the area and you have a male rat you want to give away....I have been looking for a dumbo or something like that...I have been looking on craigslist but I thought I should try here too.
thanks


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...d=rat&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=WA


----------

